# 2015 Nissan Rogue



## Boudey (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi,

I recently purchased a 2015 Nissan Rogue. I originally noticed that the radio wouldn't turn off when I shut off the car, it would only turn off when I opened a door, so I figured it was just a feature.

Today as I was driving, the display and radio would turn off. I had to turn off the car and turn it back on again; however, it would persist. I ensured all the doors and trunk were shut. Does anyone have a solution to this?


----------

